# XDEV RAD TOOL



## huja (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich bin vor kurzem auf XDEV 2 gestossen, das ist ein RAD IDE Tool zum Erstellen  von Java Anwendungen. Ich habs auch mal ausprobiert, scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Für den alltäglichen Gebrauch kann man sehr schnell Anwendungen zusammenklicken (jetzt schlackern hier bestimmt einigen die Ohren  ) . Das ganze Konzept dahinter scheint ganz gut durchdacht zu sein. Obwohl es schon teilweise stark an Access mit JAVA erinnert. Schaut euch doch mal das Produkt an, es wäre schön wenn ich einiges an Pros und Contras von euch hören könnte. Einen Nachteil brauchen wir aber nicht zu diskutieren: 2300 Euro für ein JAVA RAD Tool das funktioniert (ich muss noch weiter testen...) ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht zu teuer. Danke an alle die sich mal mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen!

www.xdev-software.com/


----------



## Jockel (15. Mai 2006)

Hm, SQL-Statements per Drag&Drop zusammenstellen? Ich weiß nicht... wer halbwegs fit darin ist, ist ohne Drag&Drop sicherlich schneller. Gleiches gilt für Code. Programmierer sind zwar faul, aber wer If, For, Select, etc. per Drag&Drop zusammestellt hat keine Daseinsberechtigung ,-)
Einzig und alleine die GUI per Drag&Drop zu erstellen, halte ich für sinnvoll... aber dafür langt mir auch mein Netbeans.

Außerdem finde ich es etwas komisch, dass die meisten Versionen erst 'in Kürze' verfügbar sein sollen und 404-Seiten bei einer professionellen Internetpräsenz finde ich auch nicht gerade überzeugend.

Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben würde ich sage, dass für kleine Prototypen das vielleicht ein ganz nettes Tool ist, aber große Applikation komplett grafisch zu erstellen, halte ich auch auf längere Sicht für Utopie.


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2006)

Es geht ja vor allem um die schnelle Erstellung von kleinene Programmen. Ich weiss nicht Drag & Drop wird oft mißverstanden. Das ist schon eine Ansicht als Struktogramm. Und es geht ja nicht darum ein paar Schleifen oder Bedingungen einzusparen, sondern vor allem Zeit, die man ansonsten für diese alltäglichen Dinge verbraucht. Ich geb dir aber Recht, ich glaub auch nicht das man damit ganz große Applikationen erstellen kann, es ist eher dafür mal auf die schnelle den Chef zufrieden stellen  . Übrigens Testversion kann man sich runterladen (ich hatte jedenfalls keine 404) .


----------



## Jockel (16. Mai 2006)

Dieses "auf die schnelle den Chef zufrieden stellen" ist ja gerade das, was gefährlich ist. Man liefert einen Prototypen ab, der von außen super aussieht, aber unter der Haube den Verfasser in der (Programmierer-)Hölle schmoren lässt. Und wenn es dann von oben heißt, da könnten ja noch die und die Features rein, werden diese da eben noch reingewurschtelt, anstatt das Projekt sauber und komplett neu zu machen. Ist ja nur dieses eine Änderung. Und irgendwann entwickelt sich das Projekt zu etwas größerem, an dem keiner arbeiten will, welches unwartbar ist und womit man viel mehr Zeit gespart hätte, wenn man es von Anfang an richtig gemacht hätte.
Aber das ist lediglich meine persönliche Meinung.

Ich muss aber dennoch nochmal nachfragen, was du unter 'alltäglichen Dingen' verstehst, die man sich mit diesem Tool sparen können soll.

(Der 404er bezog sich nicht auf den Download, den habe ich nämlich gar nicht ausprobiert, weil ich auf der Arbeit sitz).


----------



## huja (16. Mai 2006)

... könnten sein: Formulare, Datenbank auslesen, Reports erstellen .  Das ist doch eigentlich das täglich Brot was so (bei mir...) an Kleinkram anfällt. Und da macht es seinen Job relativ schnell und auch übersichtlich. Ich will dafür ja auch keine Werbung machen, ich bin bloss am Überlegen ob sich so eine Investition lohnt.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Mai 2006)

Schicke Preisliste...


----------

